# Mice cages.



## petlover1999 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have had many rabbits, hamsters and guinea pigs, but never mice. I was just wondering what sort of cages were best, whether metal, plastic or both  x


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I would say glass.They would chew on the metal bars.It would drive you mad,with the noise.:

They may squeeze through the bars.Plastic would stink after some time,once it gets worn.They would chew though certain plastics,and may burrow out


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd vote plastic personally. All mine are in barred plastic cages and i've never had a problem with chewing or smelling and it gives brilliant ventilation and more opportunity to hang things

Good cages for mice are

Barney pet cage from Zooplus

Alexander cage from Zooplus

Ferplast Kios from Zooplus

Kevin 82 from EquineCanineFeline

Igor cage from EquineCanineFeline

Or you could use a ZooZone 2 and mesh the lid or just a normal tank.

You can use Jenny rat cages for older mice but check they can't squeeze through first but just make sure there are lots of things to brake any falls like hammock etc.


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Everyone will have their own preference but I keep my mice in barred cages with plastic bases. My mice like to climb the bars and when they're in a tank style cage they just jump up at the meshed roof all the time and I worry about them falling. The ventilation is better too in a barred cage - mice can suffer from respiratory infections. One thing you do have to watch in a barred cage is the spacing between the bars because small mice can sometimes squeeze through normal hamster cage bars.

Only one of my male mice has ever spent any time chewing the bars of his cage and although the others will have the occasional nibble at some of their plastic toys, none have ever nibbled their way out of a cage.


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Mine are in the Kevin 82 extra narrow:
Cages : Kevin 82 Extra Narrow Bar Hamster & Mouse Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

Not the cheapest out there, the Barney is also great, but the Kevin has a bigger door. 
The bar spacing is 7mm (as are the Barney and the Kios) , so no worries at all about escapes. They don't chew the bars. They chew egg boxes, willow toys etc but not the bars. 
The cage is also very easy to clean. 
I did have the mice in a Habitrail Ovo suite but it wasn't big enough - as others have said , mice love to climb - and I couldn't catch them to get them tame, cos they'd just run into the next pod.

Glass tanks can also be ok as long as it's big enough and there are plenty of things in there for the mice to climb on, but the ventilation isn't as good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

I would say barred cages are better because you can hang more toys and they have more climbing space.



holly1 said:


> I would say glass.*They would chew on the metal bars.*It would drive you mad,with the noise.:
> 
> They may squeeze through the bars.Plastic would stink after some time,once it gets worn.They would chew though certain plastics,and may burrow out


Mice don't bar chew if there is enough for them to do, in fact I have never had a single bar chewer here. And so long as there is a good cleaning routine in place there is no reason why plastic will smell.


----------



## petlover1999 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your input  I have considered everything all of you jave said and o think i might go with a metal cage x I will may
be add some links of cages soon x


----------



## petlover1999 (Oct 28, 2012)

What do you think of this one ? x 
Cages : *CLEARANCE* Bristol Savic Hamster Cage 59 x 38 x 37cm : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

Or this one ? x
http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/savic-rody-hamster-cage-p-6763.html


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Kios from zooplus is an excellent cage and at a very good price


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

petlover1999 said:


> What do you think of this one ? x
> Cages : *CLEARANCE* Bristol Savic Hamster Cage 59 x 38 x 37cm : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online
> 
> Or this one ? x
> Cages : Savic Rody Hamster Red Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


of the two, def the first one, but it doesn't say what the bar spacing is, so email them to ask. 
The second one looks a bit claustrophobic lol.

Always go for the biggest footprint you can afford  
I agree the Kios is a good option at a great price as long as you don't mind the doors being a bit small


----------



## petlover1999 (Oct 28, 2012)

I thought that too but i wasnt sure. What about this one ?? x Pink Pico Fully-furnished Hamster Home Cage Wheel Bottle Bowl Bed Tunnel Ladders | eBay


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a Savic Bristol for one of my single male mice. The bar spacing isn't as small as 7mm but he's a fairly small mouse and has never escaped. It's a nice cage and that seems like a good price.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I used to keep mice in glass tanks but I found that mice in barred cages are happier and more active. I have never had a mouse chew the bars except the occasional nibble. I have three Kios cages now and each containing four male mice and these are great. They were all under £30 and included accessories!!

If you want a bigger group then I would recommend the Alexander out of my own experience. But the others mentioned are meant to be great....I just have no experience with them.

The two you found I am not too keen on. The top one is ok for a single mouse but a bit of extra space in the Kios will be appreciated


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

petlover1999 said:


> I thought that too but i wasnt sure. What about this one ?? x Pink Pico Fully-furnished Hamster Home Cage Wheel Bottle Bowl Bed Tunnel Ladders | eBay


I think you need to get away from the hamster thing. 
It looks ok, although I can't see the dimensions or the bar spacing info. 
However, the ramps and tunnels look like they are fixed, and I can tell you from experience, this will make catching your mice tricky and make cleaning the cage harder. Best to get something more open that you can get your hands in better, and fill with your own selection of toys and move them around as you feel like.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

The prices of the last one you could buy a Kios and still have cash for some toys, have more space and be able to change the cage around as you like.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

If you're looking for a cheaper cage then the best cage you can get is the Ferplast Kios. It's cheap, good sized and just a good cage


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

How many mice will you have? I got the Kevin cos I have six, but if you have fewer, you will be fine with a Kios. Or get two and connect them


----------



## petlover1999 (Oct 28, 2012)

@mices4, i am getting 2-3. My mum has personal experience as she used to breed them and sell them to pet shops locally, i just wanted to get you's guys advice x i have about £30-40 for a cage and then some money for toys and stuff


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sounds good. Sounds like the Kios will be your best bet, then get them a decent wheel. You can find lots of things for toys that don't cost anything, like egg boxes, loo roll tubes, bits of wood (not evergreen, but willow etc).


----------

